
Show HN: Di-ary – a math note-taking app built on Ruby on Rails, React and Redux - mkalygin
https://github.com/mkalygin/di-ary
======
corecoder
Very nice! A bit of flickering as you type, though.

~~~
mkalygin
Thanks! I'm using MathJax for LaTeX support. This is how it processes LaTeX
(with flickering). I have no idea how to improve this. Any clues?

I would probably try to prerender Markdown+Latex and update with a small
throttling. But I haven't found a way to do this with MathJax.

~~~
corecoder
So, my first hypothesis would be to have two divs, one showing the latest
result of marked, the other (not visible) showing the current result of
marked; in the Typeset callback you could then swap the two divs.

~~~
mkalygin
This sounds like a two frame buffers in a rendering pipeline, good idea. I'll
try to implement this.

------
jrometty
Awesome! Can't wait to try it out in a few months :)

------
The_suffocated
$\pmatrix{1&0\\\ 0&1}$ does not work.

~~~
mkalygin
Good catch. This works (3 slashes):

$\pmatrix{1&0 \\\\\ 0&1}$

I'll investigate this bug.

